
Fear of looking like a copycat - danw
http://www.wolfslittlestore.be/fear-of-looking-like-a-copycat
======
satyajit
I clicked on this link to read about copycats related to startup, but they are
just talking about everyone's fav rivalry, MS vs Apple. Not too much interest
there. However, I would like to know what you guys think of copycats of web
features. Are you ever bothered by others (in similar business), copying you?
Or, do you ever look at your competitors and get inspired by some of their
cool features (so much that your features tend to look like that?)?

